# Heelside carve/turn technique



## digitaltree515 (Jan 6, 2009)

Check out the sticky at the top of the thread with the video lessons and do a search around the forum. There are plenty of threads up right now on carving technique and various heel/toeside concerns. The videos lessons are particularly good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I had a similar problem where I was alot better with my toeside carving. After taking a lesson I learned my biggest mistake was my back hand. I kept swinging it around so my body wasn't lined up. My instructor told me to hold my jacket with my back hand and that helped alot. When you get more comfortable you don't have to hold your jacket but don't let that back hand swing around too much.

Also use your eyes to steer where you want to go. You eyes line up your shoulders which lines up your body.

Hope this helps.


----------

